
Quick customer service guide: learn what customers think and why they cancel - NikitaMatveev
https://dreamsupport.io/customer-service-guide-for-startups
======
smartapant
Thanks! That's nice to read

~~~
NikitaMatveev
Thanks for reading! If you have any questions about customer support - I'm
here to help :)

------
demeshko
are you on producthunt today?

~~~
NikitaMatveev
yes, it happens...

